# How to make two wifi routers talking to each other



## niravjadwani (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi.

I have encountered a networking issue and request help from the community.

Basically : I need to connect two routers via WIFI signal.

Detailed: 

I have two locations, approx 120 meters away(Clear Line of sight). I have one IBall 150N ADSL Modem cum router for my primary network.

At second location, I have a CCTV Setup which I need to access via network.

Direct lan cable is not feasible, due to geographical issue and vehicular movement. Also, distance will be toomuch for lan cable.

So I decided to go the wireless way. But I am not sure how 2 routers will be able to connect via wifi.....

I have not purchased second router as of now, because I was unsure of the connection method. Any advises regarding same will also be appreciated....


Kindly help setup the network..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 13, 2015)

I suggest getting internet connection separately for your CCTV setup.Then you can monitor it over internet from your primary network.Wirelessly connecting to remote CCTV setup will require a lot of configuration & most likely purchase of 2 new same model wifi devices.


----------



## niravjadwani (Aug 13, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> I suggest getting internet connection separately for your CCTV setup.Then you can monitor it over internet from your primary network.Wirelessly connecting to remote CCTV setup will require a lot of configuration & most likely purchase of 2 new same model wifi devices.



That is not workable, as the location is remote and no option of broadband here.. Also, I plan to add a computer to location 2, at later stage.

Cant two routers talk to each other?? sorry for my ignorance but logically same should be possible without much fuss.. Please help.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2015)

I doubt your average day to day home router can transmit signal over 50 meters. Range extenders should work.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 13, 2015)

then buy at least 2 or maybe 3 wifi routers of same model(& company) with WDS feature assuming these would be enough to cover 120m range.Even then it wouldn't be "without much fuss" especially with not much prior knowledge of networking.I assumed that since you are using an adsl router there shouldn't be any issues in getting an adsl connection in a location 120m away.


----------



## baiju (Aug 13, 2015)

Tenda FH330 High Power N300 Enhanced Wireless Router | eBay

This one claims to have range upto 300m.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2015)

W8968 has 2 omnidirectional 5 dbi antennas which don't transmit beyond 30 meters. I don't think adding 2 more of them will increase the range 4 times regardless of the router.
BTW, 300M is the max transmission speed, not the range. A 300 meter diameter means you are looking at an entire block of a college campus. A _cheap_ 2k router can't cover that distance.


----------



## baiju (Aug 14, 2015)

The description says 'WiFi coverage is up to 300m' which may be exaggerating. The tenda web page says 300m2 which is more likely. The reviews are also not encouraging.

Tenda FH330 High Power N300 Enhanced Wireless Router with 4 Antennas - Buy Tenda FH330 High Power N300 Enhanced Wireless Router with 4 Antennas Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 14, 2015)

That means its range is around 10 Meter radius. Won't be enough for the OP.


----------

